# Insure Raft - Do people do it?



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

I was told recently that a raft and expensive bikes would be covered under my home owners policy, so if be curious what they tell you.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

my home owners covers theft of my rafting equipment. but does not cover damage of the equipment. - I'm only really concerned about the theft part.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

You can get an additional rider to cover the extra cost of gear in your garage; it's inexpensive. I would ask the question, "I have $xx,000 of gear in my garage; would I be covered for all of it?"


----------



## CaptBiggler (May 14, 2015)

My understanding is your home owners or additional rider covers if it was stolen out of your house/garage. What about out of a vehicle? Anyone know about that?


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

My agent years ago told me that my climbing gear would be covered by homeowner's insurance if stolen from my vehicle.

It's probably been said, but it bears repeating, every policy is different and you should not only check with your agent, but also read the policy.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I got renters insurance for this very reason. My plan covers any personal property stolen from my possession, including from a vehicle far away from my house.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

We have our raft and driftboat on a Progressive standalone boat policy - it's just a few hundred bucks for a year, and has a much lower deductible than our homeowners policy. Always check with your specific insurance company to clarify exactly what they cover as far as boats. They all treat them differently - some will cover them as normal sports equipment unless they have a motor, and others won't even cover a canoe without a special rider added to the policy. Make sure to get it in writing, too. I got transferred to a new agent over a year ago, and they really preferred phone vs email. After multiple phone conversations about the new homeowners policy, I was assured our boats were covered. When it came time to renew the policy, I asked to double check the boat coverage, and was told that no boats were covered. Needless to say, Icancelled that policy and got myself a new agent that day!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

If you make a claim for a boat that is in the cost range of a typical raft setup, your home policy most likely will be cancelled and you will have a hard time getting another policy that has any kind of reasonable premium. This is from actual experience of a family member with a boat claim in Alaska.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a policy through Foremost (Farmers' toy insurance subsidiary). For around $260 a year I have theft and damage coverage for the raft (rig and trailer), two canoes and my john boat rig (16' boat, trailer and 25 hp outboard). Said coverage applies whether any of the aforementioned is in transport, on the water or in my back yard. Never filed a claim on any of them but I did have two claims with Foremost on a previously owned party barge (ex-wife wasn't the best boat captain) and never experienced a premium increase or cancellation (homeowners, auto, umbrella and life through Farmer's). So, I'd say as in all other cases experience varies, but a couple hundred bucks a year makes sense to me and adverse action subsequent to a claim isn't necessarily a foregone conclusion.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm saying if you have boat coverage through your home owners policy don't use it for that cause they will cancel your home owners policy. Not the case if you have a specific boat insurance policy and you make a claim through the boat policy.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

shappattack said:


> I'm saying if you have boat coverage through your home owners policy don't use it for that cause they will cancel your home owners policy. Not the case if you have a specific boat insurance policy and you make a claim through the boat policy.


Ah. I see.


----------



## samcpa (Nov 8, 2014)

Hopefully not, but has anyone had any experience with a boating related liability claim made against their homeowners or specific watercraft policies?


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Read your policy carefully. They are not all written the same. There are many exclusions and policy wording differences between policies. The homeowners policy would likely consider the boat a "watercraft" and that could/would be a likely exclusion. They probably would place it in the same class as the powerboat one would take to the lake or the river. If you crashed that boat or it was stolen, your homeowners policy would not respond. The best thing to do if you have a big concern is to purchase a stand alone watercraft policy. A lot of the premium is based on the physical damage value of the watercraft. A $5,000 raft would be much cheaper than a $30,000 jet boat.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes we do, in our cats and rafts. Not on the ik because it is old and we'll within our homeowner policy limita. Although I may reconsider that after reading comments, which seem spot on to me.


----------



## Riverman4utoday (Jun 21, 2013)

Just my opinion....get a boat owners policy. I have one with State Farm and I insure my raft for $7k, trailer for $2.5k, and around $5k in equipment and it costs me around $125 a year with a $100 deductible. Most homeowners policies do not adequately cover your equipment and in some cases for there to be coverage a very specific peril must happen where as a boat policy is any peril. Gets pretty complicated as to how coverage may or may not work, but for $125 a year I don't have to worry about much. Camping and it pours rain and my raft, frame, oars & gear disappear.....no worries, it's covered. Doubtful a homeowners policy will cover that. 

Talk to your agent and get your boat & gear covered!


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Ya mon! I'd also add, this kind of policy isn't your typical coverage, at least in my neck of the woods (may be different out west). So, if your agent thinks there's no such critter tell him or her to dig deeper.


----------



## ColoCale (Jul 6, 2014)

I also have a boat owner's policy with state farm. Easy to set up, they only need the coast guard serial number off the rubber, and I think I gave them all of my receipts from my build-out as well to verify value of the boat. Super cheap, and great peace of mind.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I have boat owners insurance for my raft, drift boat and trailers. I pay less than $150/year for it. When you consider replacement cost of the trailer, drift boat and contents I think I have over $12k in just one of the rigs.

I am mostly concerned about an accident while traveling. Loosing a fully loaded trailer on the highway or a canyon road would be an expensive adventure.
More so if it injured someone.


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

I was on a Grand trip where a very nice trailer was pinched from the put-in parking lot. This turned out to be a huge insurance hassle and it was not gracefully covered by auto or homeowner insurance.

Our shuttle service didn't move vehicles until 2 or 3 days after we departed - another story but WORTH ASKING your shuttle service WHEN they will move vehicles. They also didn't notice the trailer was missing, despite the detailed forms we were required to fill out and the check-lists the drivers completed.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Perfect timing on this thread, as I am reviewing my policy to possibly change companies, not all cover watercraft. SafeCo will only cover up to $3k for watercraft, and that includes raft, trailer, and all included gear.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

stinginrivers said:


> Perfect timing on this thread, as I am reviewing my policy to possibly change companies, not all cover watercraft. SafeCo will only cover up to $3k for watercraft, and that includes raft, trailer, and all included gear.


We have a safeco watercraft policy, and it covers much more than that. Are you talking with a homeowners policy?

I need to shop around for different boat insurance, safeco seems really $$.


----------

